# Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??



## Dorframbo (20. Januar 2010)

Guten morgen 

ich habe ja wie im Threadtitel schon beschrieben eine Frage.
ab ca. welcher größe von Barschen ist es eurer meinung nach sinnvoll, Barsche zum Verzehr mitzunehmen. Ich und meine Angelkollegen hatten letztes Jahr das glück den ein oder anderen dickeren Barsch (zufällig) zu landen, jedoch haben wir sie alle wieder zurückgesetzt da wir uns nicht sicher waren ob sich wegen der gröse das 
1.tens abschlagen lohnt 
2.tens die verarbeitung. 
nun wollte ich wissen ab welcher gröse ihr eure gefangen Barsche mitnehmt zum Verzehr? 
Danke schonmal im Vorraus

mfg DorfRambo


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Fahr mal zum Bodensee und guck Dir an was da als "Kretzerfilet" angeboten wird (Kretzer = Flußbarsch).

Da wird so ab 15 cm filetiert und verkauft....


----------



## pfuitoifel (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Hallo Dorframbo,
Barsche mitzunehmen lohnt sich eigentlich bei jeder Größe und stellt auch kein Problem dar.Denn der Barsch ist ja ein sehr fruchtbarer Fisch,der sehr schnell zur Verbuttung neigt.Daher nehme ich Barsche bis 15 cm als Köderfische oder für Fetzenköder mit.Die lassen sich ja prima auf Vorrat einfrieren,außerdem halten sie wesentlich besser am Haken als Weißfische,außerdem sind sie sehr fängig.Und ab 15 cm kann man sie in der Küche verwerten.Sie lassen sich super filettieren und haben auch kaum Gräten.Solche Barschfilets sind eine echte Delikatesse.Zum Filettieren guckst du hier unter "Praxis- und Basteltipps"
http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/index1.htm

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## Dorframbo (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

wow aber aus sonem kleinen Fisch. nicht schlecht.  
Danke für die antwort werd mich mal bisschen schlaulesen darüber. unsere waren so ca. 25-30cm (und nicht wenige). jetz wird der ein oder andere vll sagen is nicht gros. aber das waren im vergleich zu den anderen die wir gefangen haben mit die grösten und wie gesagt wieder freilassen da sie mir persönlich zum Verzehr zu klein vorkamen.  |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



> Is doch kaum was dran an so'nem Barsch...


Naja, die Berufsfischer, die unter anderem auch davon leben, sehen das anscheinend anders, sonst würden sie sich kaum die Mühe machen...


----------



## Dorframbo (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Hallo Dorframbo,
> Barsche mitzunehmen lohnt sich eigentlich bei jeder Größe und stellt auch kein Problem dar.Denn der Barsch ist ja ein sehr fruchtbarer Fisch,der sehr schnell zur Verbuttung neigt.Daher nehme ich Barsche bis 15 cm als Köderfische oder für Fetzenköder mit.Die lassen sich ja prima auf Vorrat einfrieren,außerdem halten sie wesentlich besser am Haken als Weißfische,außerdem sind sie sehr fängig.Und ab 15 cm kann man sie in der Küche verwerten.Sie lassen sich super filettieren und haben auch kaum Gräten.Solche Barschfilets sind eine echte Delikatesse.Zum Filettieren guckst du hier unter "Praxis- und Basteltipps"
> http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/index1.htm
> 
> ...


 
hi Pfuitoifl 
ja das es eine Delikatesse sein soll hab ich auch schon des öffteren gehört. deswegen will ich dieses jahr (falls ich welche fangen werde) unbedingt mal probieren. und als köderfisch hab ich hier am board auch schon des öffteren gelesen. werd ich diese jahr aufjedenfall auch mal ausprobieren. danke für die Tipps und den Link =)

mfg Dorframbo


----------



## ohneLizenz (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

mitnehmen? ich? => ab 20 cm !


----------



## James8 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Hey,

also ich nimm meine Barsche so ab 30 cm mit auch wenn es mein absoluter Liebling zum speißen ist. Für mich lohnt sich die Arbeit bei kleineren nicht.

Grüße


----------



## snorreausflake (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Dorframbo schrieb:


> hi Pfuitoifl
> ja das es eine Delikatesse sein soll hab ich auch schon des öffteren gehört. deswegen will ich dieses jahr (falls ich welche fangen werde) unbedingt mal probieren. und als köderfisch hab ich hier am board auch schon des öffteren gelesen. werd ich diese jahr aufjedenfall auch mal ausprobieren. danke für die Tipps und den Link =)
> 
> mfg Dorframbo


Im direkten Vergleich soll der Barsch sogar den Zander im Geschmack übertreffen 
In Finnland haben wir massig kleine gefangen zwischen 10 und 15 cm, nur ausgenommen, gewürzt und gebraten#6
Sardinen sind oft net größer|rolleyes


----------



## firemirl (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Hier muß ich Pfuitoifel teilweise wirklich recht geben was die Verwendung von kleinen Barschen als KöFi anbelangt.
Wenn ich mich zum Nachtansitz begebe fange ich gezielt ein paar Barsche so um die 15 cm von denen es bei uns beinahe ne Plage gibt und zerlege sie in 4 Fetzenköder für den Haken und der Rest wird als Füllung für das Ködernetz verwendet.
Ich fange auch erst mit dem Filettieren ab 20+ an oder brate sie an der Gräte.
Mal mit und mal ohne Haut, welche sich ja bei Barschen innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden mit nur zwei Schnitten abziehen läßt.
Greez
Toto


----------



## wacko (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> "350g Kretzerfilet (sind ca. 10-12 Stück pro Person)".
> 
> Also 24 Barschfilets für 2 Personen, damit der Teller nicht janz leer aussieht.


Meiner Meinung nach ne Sauerei dass für 1 Essen 12 Fische sterben sollen. Aber naja jedem das seine. Da ess ich lieber ne Forelle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

ab 30cm kommen sie bei mir mit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ab 30cm kommen sie bei mir mit.




#6#6

So seh ich das auch.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ben-CHI (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ich nehms sie so ab 25 cm mit, aber auch nur wenn ich genug gefangen habe.

Ich filetiere sie aber erst ab 35 cm, ansonsten "schäle" ich sie.

Auf dem Video kannste sehen wie´s läuft:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU

Grüße Ben


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Wir haben einen See bei uns, da war ein total verbutteter Barschbestand drin.
Mit Wurm, egal ob kleiner Mist- oder riesen Tauwum, hat man nicht anderes außer handlangen Barschies gefangen.
Also gab's dann Order alle zu entnehmen und nur die Größeren wieder rein zu setzen.
An einem Tag hab ich dann mal knapp 60 Barsche entnommen und filetiert.
Die Filets hat meine Oma anschließend in Butter gebraten!
Das war köstlich und hat für die Mühe entschädigt!
Man lernt so auch zu filetieren...|rolleyes


----------



## Tobi94 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ich nehme Barsche um die 20-25cm mit.
Die Größeren sind wichtig für die Fortpoflanzung....
Außerdem wachsen Barsche nur sehr langsam.
Statt einen 35er mitzunehmen, können es doch auch drei 20er sein, oder?


----------



## TioZ (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

so ab 25 nehm ich sie mit. dann gehts in den frost und wenn ich genug zusammen hab schmeiss ich den räucherofenan. brauchste nicht gross rumfriemeln an den kleinen dingern, nur ausnehmen und einlegen. zum räuchern wirklich nen toller fisch.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## NoSaint (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, die Berufsfischer, die unter anderem auch davon leben, sehen das anscheinend anders, sonst würden sie sich kaum die Mühe machen...




Hier am Bodensee kann man schon froh über nen 18cm Barsch sein, daher kann ich die Berufsfischer voll und ganz verstehen...


----------



## Ollek (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



wacko schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ne Sauerei dass für 1 Essen 12 Fische sterben sollen. Aber naja jedem das seine. Da ess ich lieber ne Forelle



:m Rechne das mal um in Kaviareier...oder ner Kiste Kieler Sprotten

Im Ernst Barsch nehm ich ab 20cm mit und auch nur wenn aussicht auf einen guten Fang besteht.

Dann mach ich mir die "Mühe" des Filetierens, denn was da rauskommt ist es allemal wert.

Leider sind wirklich gute Barschfänge bei uns in der Region rar geworden dank örtlicher Industrien :r

Gruss


----------



## doebelfaenger (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Hi,


ich finde, 30 cm sollten sie schon haben, ich finde, dann schmecken sie auch erst so richtig...|supergri


Viele Grüße,


DF


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Ollek schrieb:


> Im Ernst Barsch nehm ich ab 20cm mit und auch nur wenn aussicht auf einen guten Fang besteht.
> 
> Gruss



So sieht's aus! Was nützt ein 20cm Barsch der vielleicht nach stundenlangem Ansitz zufällig beißt! 
Bin ich aber mit der Spinne unterwegs und hab nach paar Würfen gleich den ersten 20+, ist mit mehr zu rechnen und es wird eingetütet!


----------



## firemirl (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Also, ich will euch ja nicht neidisch machen aber in meiner Hausstrecke (wohlgemerkt Fließgewässer) mache ich bei einem geplanten Aalansitz vor 22 Uhr keinen Tauwurm o.ä. an den Haken, weil ansonsten die Barsche im 5 Minutentakt Dir die Würmer abfressen und man innerhalb ner Std. blank ist.
Und wie man weiß, schlucken die ja auch immer gleich bis zum Ar... - auch die kleinen.
Aber 15 aufwärts ist überhaupt kein Problem. Eher die Masse.


----------



## theundertaker (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Also ich nehme zwar auch gerne Barsche mit, aber nicht soooo kleine...12 Fische für eine Mahlzeit ist echt übertrieben...Wenn man mit 2 Fischen pro Person hinkommt, dann haben se eigentlich ne gute Größe...so würde ich das mal sehen...

Gruß


----------



## Gladiator (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

ich nehme barsche auch erst ab ca 30 cm mit und das auch nicht immer , is ja sonst kaum was drann 
die kleineren sollen dann lieber noch wachsen oder von anderen fischen gefressen werden.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Moin,
Barsche so ab 30+cm werden auf jeden Fall mitgenommen, dann hab ich für mich schonmal mein Abendbrot sicher. 
Wenn ich mal ein paar 20er fange, kommen die wieder rein, wenn ich den Verdacht habe dass ich einen nach den anderen fangen werde, kommen sie alle mit (meißtens um die 15cm) und werden zu lecker Frikadellen, Bouletten, Grilletten oder wie die auch heißen verarbeitet und dienen als Snack für die nächsten Trips.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## big-esox (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

ich nimm sie unter 30cm fast nie mit.die kleinen nimm ich meistens als köderfisch.


----------



## Ollek (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will, wenn in einem solchen Gewässer die 15-20cm Exemplare massenhaft rausgefangen werden, braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn kaum welche abwachsen (obleich die kleinen immer wieder nachkommen)...



@ Kaulbarsch

 Das ist alles richtig und I.O was du sagst aber hier "brummelt"  man schon wenn man von 12 Fischen und 1 Portion spricht.

Ich meine ein Problem ist das Barsch *Eimerweise* wegtragen und nicht das hin und wieder mal ein paar gefangen werden auch wenn 12 Fische 1 Portion ergeben.

Ich sehe das da nicht so eng solange man nicht am *laufendem Band* mit 10 Liter Eimern voll Barsch nach hause geht.  (alles schon gesehn)

und dann noch Stichwort "Köderfisch"
Ich meine seht doch mal in so manchen Köderfischkessel wieviel Barsche da so rumschwimmen...Und wieviel davon am Ende noch leben vs. wieviel da am Ende netto Zielfisch rauskam...oft in keinem Verhältnis.

Dann doch lieber Cryspi Crunchi :m

Gruss


----------



## Bellyboater (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Ollek schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber Cryspi Crunchi :m



Mit ner schlonzigen Sauce


----------



## theundertaker (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Fish & Fun- Gucker ;-)))


----------



## manolo86 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ich nehme Barsche erst mit, wenn sie  so ca 30 bis 35 cm haben.
Kleinere nehme ich nie mit, da es sich für mich nicht lohnt. Wenn ich einen Barsch ausgenommen habe, ist da sogut wie nix mehr dran. Die verlieren bei mir gut 1/3 des Gewichtes. Vlt. mache ich ja auch was falsch....


----------



## Ollek (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich selbst hab eben festgestellt, dass ich schlicht zu faul bin, mich für den geringen Ertrag  beim Filetieren ins Zeug zu legen. Mir waren da letztes Jahr schon 5 25er zu unergiebig und aufwendig |supergri...



Allein das filetieren wenn man gute Messer hat und es beherrscht ist wie Angeln |supergri

Das Ergebnis zählt...oh man ich könnt schon wieder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sabber.

Ich hatte vor Jahren mal nen etwas besseren Barschfang, auch so um die 20cm und in etwa 20 Stück.

Die ratzfatz filetiert und dann in Bierteig mit Zwiebeln und Kartoffelsalat...Hammer und lass ich alles andere für stehn.


Gruss


----------



## Ollek (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Jaja, mit nem Verhältnis Bierteig zu Barsch von 4:1 #t...
> 
> Seis drum, schmeckt ja trotzdem :m



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Um Gottes willen, Hauchdünn ausgebacken. Keine "Fladenbrote" |supergri

Ich muss dich mal einladen....Bring Barsch mit :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Ollek schrieb:


> Die ratzfatz filetiert und dann in Bierteig mit Zwiebeln und Kartoffelsalat...Hammer und lass ich alles andere für stehn.
> 
> 
> Gruss






#g


----------



## Ollek (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Vor allem hauchdünn... |supergri



Du warst noch nich in Japan, das ist "Hauchdünn" bezogen auf den Fisch |rolleyes  Gut ich auch noch nich, aber dagegen sind 20er Barsche "Kotletts"

Man muss / sollte Filetieren können sonnst hat man ein besseres Hautstück nachher...|supergri Egal seis drum mir schmeckts

Gruss


----------



## gufipanscher (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

ich nehme nur barsch bis zu einer größe von 35 mit


----------



## stichling-hunter (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Mein Entnahmefenster liegt so ca. zwischen 25-35cm.



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich selbst hab eben festgestellt, dass ich schlicht zu faul bin, mich für den geringen Ertrag beim Filetieren ins Zeug zu legen. Mir waren da letztes Jahr schon 5 25er zu unergiebig und aufwendig |supergri...


Wozu die kleineren überhaupt filetieren?
Lohnt sich doch eigentlich erst ab 30cm aufwärts und selbst ein 30er kann manchmal ziemlich mager ausfallen. Und besonders wenn man die Haut mitbraten/essen möchte, erscheint mir der Aufwand des Schuppens deutlich zeitaufwändiger gegenüber dem eigentlichen filetieren. 
Die kleineren kann man aber prima häuten und auf der Fleischseite von außen durchbraten, dann löst sich auch das Fleisch super von den Gräten und man erhält letztendlich mehr Fleisch pro Fisch im Vergleich zum filetieren.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> ich nehme nur barsch bis zu einer größe von 35 mit



Brüll hier nicht rum!!!


----------



## gufipanscher (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



> Brüll hier nicht rum!!!




Wie kommst du da drauf? Ich hab weder von Großbuchstaben noch Ausrufezeichen gebrauch gemacht.   :g


----------



## pfuitoifel (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

@ Kaulbarschspezi:
Letztes Jahr (auch mein erstes Angeljahr) habe ich an einem kleinen Pumpenweiher Barsche gefangen wie bekloppt.Der Weiher ist vielleicht zweihundert Meter lang und 50 Meter breit.Und aus dieser kleinen Pfütze habe ich von September bis Ende Dezember mindestens 150 Barsche gefangen.Davon waren die überwiegende Mehrzahl Fische bis 15 cm, ca 30 bis 40 waren höchstens 25 -30 cm lang.Und nur einer war 42 cm.Und immer,wenn ich da geangelt habe,haben auch andere Angler noch Barsche dort gefangen.Ich verstehe es nicht,die dürften eigentlich nur noch Stehplätze in der Pfütze gehabt haben.
Und da rede ich dann von einem verbutteten Bestand.Und ich finde,die Fische sollte man dann auch stärker befischen.Seh ich das verkehrt?

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## loki73 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

ich habe im letzten jahr ein paar größere barsche geräuchert, ein gedicht sachich euch.
leider ist es wirklich mühselig den meist doch kleineren barschen an die schuppen zu gehen, und deshalb gibbet den leckerlie barsch viel zu wenig.


----------



## BallerNacken (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Wir waren in einem Angelurlaub in Schweden mal zu unserem schwedischen Nachbarn zum Essen eingeladen. Der alte Herr hat wirklich kleine Barsche (teilweise <8cm) ohne Kopf, Innereien und Haut mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt und dann aufn Grill gehauen. Die konnte man dann mit Gräten und Schwanzflosse einfach so essen. Die Gräten waren eben so kleine, das man sie ohne Probleme zerkauen konnte. 

Es waren schon sehr viele Fische...würde sagen so ca. 200 Stück für 6 Personen. Aber sie waren auch wirklich lecker. :m

Trotzdem würde ich so eine Masse nicht abschlagen. Ab 20 cm würde ich sie aber durchaus zum Verzehr entnehmen.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Wenns am jeweiligen Gewässer erlaubt ist, nehme ich gerne Barsche bis ca. 15 cm mit. 
Die kleinen so bis 10cm nehm ich als Köderfisch für Aal und Zander, aber nur wenn ich sie frisch verwenden kann/will. Vom einfrieren halt ich nicht so viel.

Ein Barsch so um die 15cm als Köderfisch am System ist bei mir im Fluss der beste Hechtköder überhaupt. Wenn ich welche in der 15cm-Klasse erwische nehme ich die eigentlich immer mit und friere sie zur Not auch ein. 

Über Barsche größer 15cm brauche ich mir keine großen Gedanken zu machen, die fang ich viel zu selten


----------



## lsski (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

*Hallo !*

Ich höre hier immer ausnehmen !?

das macht doch keiner mehr oder 

Da gibt es sogar schon Anleitungen in YouTube .........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU&feature=related


ähm bei uns im Vereinsgewässer sind die Barsche am Verbutten Ich nehme ales mit was kommt ..................


LG Jeff


----------



## snorreausflake (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



			
				pfuitoifel;2791585Und da rede ich dann von einem verbutteten Bestand.Und ich finde schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ja auch meistens so das durch den Verein/Pächter etc. bekannt gegeben wird ob der Bestand verbuttet oder einfach zu hoch ist.
> Wir haben das Problem mit Brassen, Rotaugen/-federn und Giebeln;+
> 
> @ BallerNacken : in den südlichen Ländern sind´s dann anstatt Barsche halt Sardinen|rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ich möchte hier in die Diskussion mal einen kleinen, aber wichtigen Aspekt einbringen. Barsche wachsen in vielen Gewässern langsam ab. Gleichzeitig stehen sie relativ weit am Ende der Nahrungskette. In Norwegen sollen in einigen Gewässern Barsche, aber auch Forellen und Hechte seit etwa 1991 zunehmend stärker mit Quecksilber belastet sein, so dass dazu geraten wird Fische über 24cm Länge nicht mehr zu verzehren. Dieses gilt insbesondere für Kinder und Schwangere. Da insbesondere unsere großen Flüße wohl deutlich höher belastet sein werden als norwegische Seen finde ich das zumindest bedenkenswert.

Auch kapitale Lachse und Meerforellen aus der Ostsee sind so stark mit Quecksilber verseucht, dass sie für den menschlichen Verzehr nicht mehr geeignet sind.

Guten Appetit.


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



lsski schrieb:


> *Hallo !*
> 
> Ich höre hier immer ausnehmen !?
> 
> ...



Das Video ist ja doll. Das werde ich beim nächsten Barsch mal ausprobieren.

Ansonsten nehmen ich Barsche ab ca. 15-18 cm mit. In der Vergangenheit habe ich die Barsche mal geschuppt und mit Haut gebraten, mal filietiert. Beides schmeck hervorragend.

Zum Schuppen: Einfach einen Kornenkorken einer Bierflasche auf einem Stück eines abgesägten Besenstiels mittels Holzschraube befestigen, fertig ist der beste Fischschupper für Barsche.


----------



## stichling-hunter (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Zum Schuppen: Einfach einen Kronkorken einer Bierflasche auf einem Stück eines abgesägten Besenstiels mittels Holzschraube befestigen, fertig ist der beste Fischschupper für Barsche.


Der Fischschupper ist ein alter Schuh und funktioniert nicht nur bei Barschen


----------



## TJ. (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Wenn man eh hautlose filets machen will kann man die barsche auch super abziehen. Geht schneller und sauberer als das schuppen.

Gruß thomas


----------



## prignitz_angler (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ab 25cm, wird abgezogen und dann schön gebraten #6

Haben ja hier einen sehr guten Barschbestand #6


----------



## Anglerjugend (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ab welcher Größe kann man den Fisch so ausnehmen wie es in dem Video beschrieben ist? Ich find die Methode toll und werden sie demnächst mal ausprobieren :m.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

...das mindestmaß liegt hier in MV bei 17cm ,dann ist aber noch nicht viel dran...ich nehm sie mit ab 25cm ,wenn aussicht besteht noch mehrere zu fangen.zum filetieren lassen sie sich dann auch besser festhalten   #6


----------



## Gloin (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Mich würde tatsächlich auch interessieren, BIS zu welcher Größe Ihr einen Barsch noch abknüppelt? Wie bereits erwähnt wächst er ja eher langsam und die seltenen Großbarsche spielen eine wichtige Rolle für einen gesunden Bestand. Ich würde mich schwer tun, einen 35cm+ Barsch mitzunehmen, während darunter gerne gegessen oder angeködert wird...


----------



## Fischhaker (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Das Video ist ja doll. Das werde ich beim nächsten Barsch mal ausprobieren.


 
Ich nehme Barsche ab 28cm mit.|rolleyes


----------



## roldiii (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ü25 Barsche kommen bei mir generell mit und falls man nur einen fängt dann kommen die Filets eben in die Tiefkühltruhe bis genug zusammengekommen ist für ein ordentliches Essen.
Kleinere Barsche verwende ich, wenn überhaupt, nur als Köfi.


----------



## Fischhaker (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



roldiii schrieb:


> Ü25 Barsche kommen bei mir generell mit und falls man nur einen fängt dann kommen die Filets eben in die Tiefkühltruhe bis genug zusammengekommen ist für ein ordentliches Essen.


 
Find ich toll!!:g#6


----------



## Knobbes (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ich nehm die Barsche so ab 30 cm mit im Vereinsgewässer, ausser an einer Stelle, da nehm ich sie erst ab  35  cm , da  können die noch schön abwachsen und man kann ab und an mal ein mit  40  cm fangen.
Wenn ich mal wo eine Tageskarte löse, dann nehm ich sie ab so 22-25 cm,also 
je nach dem wieviel Fleisch dort ist und es sich einigermassen lohnt sie zu filetieren.
Es ist halt einfach so, das wenn man mal eine Tageskarte löst, dann will man ja auch was mitbringen, denn man hat ja auch das Geld für die Tageskarte gezahlt.


----------



## Rocardoso spin (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

servus,....

also generell lasse ich alle Barsche wieder schwimmen die ich im ganzen jahr fange,...!!!!  außer mitte oktober da mach ich 1-2 mal nen rundumschlag nehme 20-25 Barsche ü 35 mit.
sonst geht jeder fisch wieder zurück ins wasser!!!!!!!!!

mfg


----------



## stichling-hunter (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Knobbes schrieb:


> Es ist halt einfach so, das wenn man mal eine Tageskarte löst, dann will man ja auch was mitbringen, denn man hat ja auch das Geld für die Tageskarte gezahlt.


Na das nenn ich mal eine Einstellung! #q echt zum :v
Versuchst wahrscheinlich auch die Ausgaben für deine Jahreskarte/Vereinsbeitrag wieder in Fleisch reinzuangeln?!

Angeln ist einfach nur ein Hobby!
Genau wie Golf, Modellbau, Briefmarkensammeln usw. ...
Wer Fleisch machen und Kosten decken will, sollte Berufsfischer werden und nicht Angler!


.


----------



## horni 0815 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ich habe mich mal relativ intensiv mit der Bewirtschaftung von Fischbeständen baschäftigt, und mich auch mit einigen Fachleuten/Fischzüchtern unterhalten. Um einen Barschbestand zu schützen macht es nicht fiel Sinn nur große Fische zu entnehmen! Wie ja schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde wächst der Barsch sehr langsam, ist aber auch sehr fruchtbar. Wenn es sich nicht gerade um ein riesiges Gewässer handelt sind die Bestände an großen Barschen( die wichtigsten für die Fortpflanzung) recht überschaubar. Wenn ich diesen Bestand jetzt schädige, was in kleinen und mittleren Gewässern recht schnell geht, dann kann es passieren, das ich den Bestand auf Jahre schädige!
Das beste wäre ein Zwischenmaß, z.b. Fische zwischen 25 - 35 cm mussen zurück, der Rest kann mit! Bei den kleineren werden wir mit der Angel kaum einen Schaden anrichten, da , wie hier ja auch schon Einige bemerkt haben, die ja meistenz in Massen auftreten. So ist der Bestand dann relativ sicher, da ja immer ein guter Bestand an Elterntieren vorhanden ist. Das Verbutten unterbinde ich damit auch, da sich ja in erster Linie großwüchsige Fische vermehren.
Ich persohnlich würde keine Barsche über 35cm mitnehmen, da diese telweise 15 Jahre und älter sind, und dann auch in sauberen Gewässern meistenz stark belastet sind.

Gruß,
Horni


----------



## prignitz_angler (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Na das nenn ich mal eine Einstellung! #q echt zum :v
> Versuchst wahrscheinlich auch die Ausgaben für deine Jahreskarte/Vereinsbeitrag wieder in Fleisch reinzuangeln?!
> 
> Angeln ist einfach nur ein Hobby!
> ...


 
Moralapostel 

AMEN


Ich geh angeln um mich zu ernähren , und ja ich bin Kochtopfangler :m


----------



## Mark1 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

TIPP: Barsch geräuchert! Ist echt lecker! Aber nehme sie auch erst ab 30cm mit. Naja muss jeder selber wissen, wie viel arbeit man sich macht.


----------



## Knobbes (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

@stichling-hunter;

hättest du meinen Beitrag richtig gelesen und verstanden, dann hat sich meine Aussage nur auf Gastgewässer bezogen und im vereinsgewässer, lass ich an manchen Stellen Barsche auch mit über  35 cm  wieder schwimmen, da sie sich dort vermehren und abwaschsen können.
An diesen stellen weiss ich aber das diese nicht allzuviele Angler kennen und daher macht es Sinn.

Also sehe ich mich nicht als Kochtopffischer an.

Aber da du in einem Beitrag dies schreibst.

"Mein Entnahmefenster liegt so ca. zwischen 25-35cm."

Kannst du mich auch nicht an den Pranger stellen , wenn ich sie an Gastgewässern bei 22-25 cm mitnehm.
Also denk mal über deine zukünftigen Aussgen nach und vergleich sie mal mit dir was du selber machst, dann sieht die Welt schon anderst aus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Kann es sein, dass alle Fischereirechtinhaber, Vereine, Pächter, kurz alle, die Erlaubnisscheine für ein Gewässer ausgeben, stockdoof sind ?

Muss ja eigentlich der Fall sein. 

Immerhin obliegt es denen, Fangbeschränkungen oder höhere Mindestmaße festzulegen. Ich finde das total bescheuert, dass die sich nicht mal die Mühe machen, ja überhaupt nicht auf die Idee kommen, dass da Angler Berechtigungsscheine kaufen mit denen sie die Gewässer vollkommen leerräubern, oder zumindest den Fischbestand an den Rand des Zusammenbruchs führen können. 
Echt jetzt, wie blöd kann man denn sein ? Oder aber, die sind nicht blöd, sondern das ist denen vollkommen egal. Völlig wurscht, ab da in zwei, drei Jahren überhaupt noch ein Fisch im Wasser schwimmt. Macht man halt ´nen Feuchtbiotop draus.

Blos man gut, dass wir Angler zum überwiegenden Teil ausgebildete Fischereibiologen sind, oder aber zumindest genau wissen wie sich der Fischbestand in diesem oder jenen Gewässer zusammensetzt, wieviel Entnahme ein Gewässer verkraftet und welche Fischgröße die wertvollste und somit zu schonende ist. Dem Himmel sei Dank zerbrechen wir uns den Kopp über deren Belange. Echt, man müsste mal ein Protestschreiben aufsetzen und die ganze Banausenschaft auf deren totale Inkompetenz hinweisen. 

Also Jungs, boykottiert die zulässigen Fangmengen, setzt die freiwilligen Mindestmaße auf Rekordniveau. Und zwar so lange, bis diese Unwissenden Ignoranten endlich kapieren dass sie mit Ihren laschen Beschränkungen den Niedergang der Freizeitfischerei einläuten. 

PS. Ich werde an meinem Appelbaum zukünftig nur noch drei Äppel pro Tag pflücken, und nur solche, zwischen 7 und 10 cm Durchmesser. Die kleineren sollen noch wachsen und von den Samen der Größeren will ich neue Appelbäume ziehen, die nur noch große Äppel tragen. 

Jawoll !!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> PS. Ich werde an meinem Appelbaum zukünftig nur noch drei Äppel pro Tag pflücken, und nur solche, zwischen 7 und 10 cm Durchmesser. Die kleineren sollen noch wachsen und von den Samen der Größeren will ich neue Appelbäume ziehen, die nur noch große Äppel tragen.
> 
> Jawoll !!



Genau so sollte man es auch mit den Frauen handhaben!


----------



## firemirl (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

@ Ralle

Sicher hast Du recht mit Deinem Post und sicher werden Dir viele beipflichten, jedoch wirft das dann die nächste Frage auf:

Wer will denn die Entnahmemengen kontrollieren???
Staatliche Fischereiaufseher gibts zu wenige oder haben keinen Ars.. in der Hose und die Vereins-Eigenen können nicht überall gleichzeitig sein.
Zudem ist doch ne Tüte mit 10 Barschen mal schnell im Auto o.ä. verstaut.
Du kennst ja meine Meinung zu Raubanglern und Aufsehern noch aus der Beinahe-Verwarnung.|supergri


----------



## firemirl (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ja........... Trotzdem stellt sich diese Frage.

Und Dein letzter Beitrag bezüglich stockdoof, ist ja wohl eher nicht ironisch zu verstehen. Oder?

Ohne vom Thema abzukommen habe ich nunmal nen riesen Hals auf diese Typen.
Habe mal den Tipp bekommen selbst Aufseher zu werden. Bloß können vor lachen.


----------



## firemirl (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Soll ich das jetzt als persönliche Beleidigung auffassen?:r:r:r

Das habe ich nicht damit gemeint. Unser Verein meinte nur ''Haben genug''.
Kann man sich direkt als staatlicher Bewerben???


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



firemirl schrieb:


> @ Ralle
> 
> Sicher hast Du recht mit Deinem Post und sicher werden Dir viele beipflichten, jedoch wirft das dann die nächste Frage auf:
> 
> ...



Ist doch eine ganz klare Sache. Um die Kontrollen hat sich der jeweilige Fischereirechtinhaber zu kümmern. Wie auch immer er das macht.
Es ist *sein* Fischereirecht, dass da ggfs. verletzt wird. Nun muss er entscheiden, wieviel Kontrolle notwendig und vor allem bezahlbar ist. Solange der " Schaden "  unter den Kosten für Kontrollmaßnahmen liegt, wird er drauf husten. 
Würd ich auch. Und jeder normal denkende Mensch ebenfalls. 

Abgesehen davon, und damit wieder zum topic kommend, wird niemand auf notwendige Regelungen verzichten weil er sagt: " Kann ich eh nicht kontrollieren ".


Das alles bedeutet übrigens nicht, man soll auf freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung verzichten. Aber das muss im Rahmen des erlaubten doch jeder für sich entscheiden ohne bei andersdenkenden gleich den Untergang des Abendlandes zu prophezeien.


----------



## Knispel (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> nicht jeder ist als Aufseher tragbar, da manche recht schnell über das eigentlilche Ziel hinausschießen und gerne ihr eigenen Regeln machen würden


 
|good:


Richtig Martin, 

denen muss man erst immer das geltende Fischereigesetz ( dort steht ihre Befugnisse drin ) ,das STGB und das BGB unter die Nase halten ,denn werden sie ruhiger ...


----------



## firemirl (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! den  nicht gesehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firemirl (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ich hätte kein Problem damit und auf meinem Schreibtisch liegen noch ein paar mehr Gesetzestexte. (ohne zu verstauben)


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ich würde denken das das auf die Art der Zubereitung an kommt wenn du die Barsche Räuchern willst ist mit sichheit 
so um 25cm-30cm Optimal zum Braten eignen sich eher die größeren genauso wie zum dünsten ich persönlich nehme da ich äuserst selten bis garkeinen Fisch esse diese erst ab 35cm mit dann bin ich genauso glücklich wie meine Frau
(Fisch vernichter mit leidenschaft)!

MfG Marco


----------



## Walstipper (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fahr mal zum Bodensee und guck Dir an was da als "Kretzerfilet" angeboten wird (Kretzer = Flußbarsch).
> 
> Da wird so ab 15 cm filetiert und verkauft....



Nach der  Angelfischereistatistik Bodensee-Obersee 2007 (Seite2) wurden in jenem Jahr 114.702 Barsche mit einem Gewicht von 7.419.500 Gramm verzeichnet.

Das macht ein Durchschnittsgewicht von (7419500/114702) *64,7 Gramm pro Barsch*.

Und wenn man mal fragt wie es denn mit den Barschen ist: "Ha des könned se sei lasse, da lohnt sich des filediere id." Und am nächsten Tag doch auf dem See......


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Barsche sind wohl in jeder Größe ne delikatesse - trotzdem nehm ich nur welche mit so in der Größenordnung ca 25 - 38 cm ...
so ein herrlich gezeichneter Barsch an der UL-Spinrute ist doch einfach was herrliches ... :k


----------



## stichling-hunter (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*




			
				Knobbes; schrieb:
			
		

> hättest du meinen Beitrag richtig gelesen und verstanden...


Hättest du deinen Beitrag richtig geschrieben bzw. dich richtig ausgedrückt, hätte man ihn eventuell anders auffassen können. So wie er oben steht nicht!




Knobbes schrieb:


> …dann hat sich meine Aussage nur auf Gastgewässer bezogen und im vereinsgewässer...


Oh also so nach dem Motto, mein eigenes Gewässer schonen und die fremden Gewässer plündern! Tolle Einstellung, wirklich sehr sozial von dir 





Knobbes schrieb:


> …lass ich an manchen Stellen Barsche auch mit über 35 cm wieder schwimmen, da sie sich dort vermehren und abwaschsen können. ...


Im vorherigen Post schreibst du aber was gänzlich gegenteiliges! Da hast nämlich folgenden Unsinn verzapft  


Knobbes schrieb:


> Ich nehm die Barsche so *ab* 30 cm mit im Vereinsgewässer, ausser an einer Stelle, da nehm ich sie erst *ab* 35 cm...


 




			
				Knobbes; schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da du in einem Beitrag dies schreibst.
> 
> "Mein Entnahmefenster liegt so ca. zwischen 25-35cm."
> 
> Kannst du mich auch nicht an den Pranger stellen , wenn ich sie an Gastgewässern bei 22-25 cm mitnehm.


Oh und schon wieder widersprüchliches in deinem vorherigen Posting zu finden! 


Knobbes schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal wo eine Tageskarte löse, dann nehm ich sie *ab* so 22-25 cm,also je nach dem wieviel Fleisch dort ist und es sich einigermassen lohnt sie zu filetieren.


 




Knobbes schrieb:


> Also denk mal über deine zukünftigen Aussgen nach und vergleich sie mal mit dir was du selber machst, dann sieht die Welt schon anderst aus.


Ich brauche mir über meine Aussagen keine Sorgen machen, da sie erstens eindeutig zu verstehen sind und zweitens mein Entnahmehandeln dem gesunden Menschenverstand entspricht.
Und ich glaube folgendes Statement von dir sagt alles über deine Entnahmementalität aus! Dann steh doch wenigstens wie der Prignitz-Räuber zu deinem Handeln anstatt dich hier noch mehr in Widersprüchlichkeiten zu verstricken  


Knobbes schrieb:


> Es ist halt einfach so, das wenn man mal eine Tageskarte löst, dann will man ja auch was mitbringen, denn man hat ja auch das Geld für die Tageskarte gezahlt.


 
#h


----------



## Spaceguppy (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Moin,
25-35cm. Größer und kleiner geht zurück.
Jahreslimit sind 10 Stück.

Nur aus Interesse: Es wird doch immer so argumentiert, dass durch Entnahme die verbliebenen Fische besser abwachsen. Wie ist denn diesbezüglich die Entwicklung am Bodensee?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## stichling-hunter (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dass Du mal mit der Einstellung nicht verhungern musst - wer solche Sprüche in der heutigen Zeit raushaut, hat wirklich NICHTS gelernt!!


 Ist doch sowieso nur OT Gestichel 
Und mit besonders geistreichen Ergüssen hat er doch eh noch nie aufgewartet


----------



## Spaceguppy (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Tschuldigung, eben erst gelesen:


Es ist halt einfach so, das wenn man mal eine Tageskarte löst, dann will man ja auch was mitbringen, denn man hat ja auch das Geld für die Tageskarte gezahlt.


Für alle, die so denken, habe ich einen guten Tipp: 
Zu Hause mit Dosenmais auf Weißfisch. Das maximiert den Gewinn nach finanziellem Einsatz und Fischertrag! Wenn man den Kilopreis einbezieht und selbst sucht, könnte Tauwurm auf Aal auch noch funktionieren...  

Gut, dass bei uns die Tageskarten so günstig sind, dann müssen Gastangler nicht so viel abknüppeln, um den break-even zu erreichen! (Tun sie aber trotzdem:v ) 

Verständnislosen Gruß
Christian


----------



## paul hucho (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ich nehme nur Barsche von25-30cm mit,weil die Fische über 30cm zu wichtig für den weiteren Barschbestand sind und an einem Barsch unter 25cm ist doch nichts dran.#h


----------



## Knigge007 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



James8 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also ich nimm meine Barsche so ab 30 cm mit auch wenn es mein absoluter Liebling zum speißen ist. Für mich lohnt sich die Arbeit bei kleineren nicht.
> 
> Grüße




Arbeit,lol für mich ist das SPAß an der Freud egal ob filetieren oder zubereiten.


Zur Mitnehmgröße kann ich noch nichts sagen ich denk ich werd auch auch nur die mittlere Größe mitnehmen.
Die ganz großen Kaliber las ich dann glaub auch wieder baden wegen der Fortpflanzung....wird wohl bei allen Fischarten so sein das die großen bessere Eier produzieren, Ihre Jungtiere länger ohne Futter überleben,die Nachkommen selber größer werden bzw halt einfach robuster sind als Jungtiere von nicht so großen/alten Fischen.....ist ja nun schon bei einigen Fischarten nachgewiesen worden das es so ist wie es ist,lol 



@Spaceguppy wer so denkt das er seinen Einsatz(Tageskarte)durch Fische in der Gefriere "wieder reinholen" muss der sollte am besten denn Schein abgeben bzw erst garkeinen machen,dat is mal meine Ansicht.

Ich weiß war nur ein Beispiel deinerseits, das musste grad raus,weil hab mich deswegen vor ner Woche mit nem Kumpel gestritten weil er meinte er nimmt jeden Karpfen/Hecht mit nachhause egal wie groß,weil er sonst anscheinend ja draufzahlt bei unseren Tages und Jahreskartenpreisen.....muss aufhören sonst krieg ich nen Backflash...

Bin selbst ein Fischesser,*wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich wohl nur noch Fisch essen*,aber deswegen nehme ich aus obigen und anderen Gründen nicht jeden Fisch mit.


----------



## Knigge007 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mein lieber Knigge.... nachgewiesen ist nur, dass es genau andersherum ist, als Du schreibst......





Link bitte?

Hab doch erst 3 Riesen Berichte über das Thema gelesen die von ner Uni in Deutschland und einen der von nem Holländischen Institut vor paar Jahren gemacht wurden gelesen,gings aber 2x um Salzwasserbarsche und 1x um denn Karpfen.

Nur müsst ich da glaub ne Stunde suchen um die Artikel wiederzufinden,einer schwirrt hier im Forum rum...

Aber ist ja auch egal ich bleib dabei,*und nu wieder back to topic wurde schon genug vom Thema abgeschweift.
*
Also bei uns in Ba-Wü wird Stellenweise verdammt viel kontrolliert,weiß ja nicht wie das im Norden Deutschlands is bzw in anderne Bundesländern,aber bei uns spinnen se sowieso egal um was es geht...wird immer gleich total übertrieben.

Mann wieso krieg ich jetzt das Fettgedruckte nich mehr weg......|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ist ganz einfach, Du muss nur die "_"s entfernen 

Zum Thema ich nehme so ab 25-30 mit. Barsch ist mein absoluter
Süßwasserfavorit und paniert in Butter gebraten ein Gedicht #6_


----------



## gufipanscher (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nein, Dein Verein muss Dich auf den Lehrgang schicken - sonst gäbe es vermutlich am Wasser mehr selbsternannte Sheriffs als Angler..... und das ist gut so




Falsch!

Du kanst dich bei deinem Verband selbst bewerben. Trägst allerdings selbst die Kosten. Hier in Mfr ist es möglich.
Allerdings musst du dich in die Aufseherrolle beim jeweiligen Bewirtschafter eintragen lassen. d.h. nur mit dem Lappen in der Tasche kannste noch lange nicht nach Lust und Laune kontrollieren.


----------



## gufipanscher (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, eben erst gelesen:
> 
> 
> Es ist halt einfach so, das wenn man mal eine Tageskarte löst, dann will man ja auch was mitbringen, denn man hat ja auch das Geld für die Tageskarte gezahlt.
> ...



das funktioniert aber nur, wenn man nicht mit Stella und Co als Geschirr anrückt


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Die ganz großen Kaliber las ich dann glaub auch wieder baden wegen der Fortpflanzung....wird wohl bei allen Fischarten so sein das die großen bessere Eier produzieren, Ihre Jungtiere länger ohne Futter überleben,die Nachkommen selber größer werden bzw halt einfach robuster sind als Jungtiere von nicht so großen/alten Fischen.....ist ja nun schon bei einigen Fischarten nachgewiesen worden das es so ist wie es ist,lol



Nichts gegen Dich, aber das ist so ein hahnebüchender Unsinn mit dem versucht wird, das zurücksetzen von kapitalen Fischen als notwendig zu belegen. 
Ich geh da jetzt nicht näher drauf ein, denn das wurde ja schon oft genug durchgekaut.

Nur folgendes dazu.

Angenommen, die Fischereibiologie hätte unrecht und kapitale Fische wären grundsätzlich wertvoller als kleinere, weil sie " bessere " Gene haben oder " bessere " Eier legen. Wirklich nur mal angenommen.
Bitte wie unterscheide ich bei mittelgroßen Fischen diejenigen, die richtig kapital werden würde ließe ich sie schwimmen, von denen, welche nicht so groß werden und bedenkenlos entnommen werden können ? 
Nehme ich statt eines großen, fünf kleine mit, dann sind das vielleicht genau die, welche über diese Wundergene verfügen. |bigeyes

Dass die fünf kleinen, so sie laichfähig sind, zusammen mehr Laich produzieren als ein großer dürfte doch wohl auch klar sein. 

Ich verstehe diese verqueren Bestandsschutzargumente einfach nicht.

Was ist so schwer daran zu sagen : " Ich möchte am liebsten dass alle ( großen ) Barsche wieder zurückgesetzt werden, damit es mehr ( große) Barsche im Gewässer gibt und sich für mich die Chancen erhöhen, mehr ( große ) zu fangen ? "

Das ist doch der einzig ehrliche ( nicht unbedingt stimmen müssende ) Grund, warum da so ein Bohei drum gemacht wird. Da ist auch nix ehrenrühriges dran, sondern ganz einfach eine ehrliche Aussage, die allerdings dieses unsägliche Bestandgedönse erspart.


----------



## ELBkaida (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ist doch allgemein bekannt und selbst bei uns Menschen nicht anders, dass besonders die Alten und halbtoten sehr wertvoll für den Erhalt einer Gattung sind. Deswegen funktioniert auch die Fortpflanzung im hohen Alter ganz besonders gut u. ist völlig problemlos.
Und wäre der Heesters ein Barsch, man der hätte den Bevölkerungsschwund alleine aufgehalten.


----------



## ELBkaida (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Im übrigen entnehme ich wenn ich Appetit auf den gefangenen Fisch habe, egal ob 25cm oder 40cm (beim Barsch) u. w. nicht kann er irgendwann eventuell noch einmal Laichen. Sollte kein Angler, Hecht, Zander, Wels oder sonst etwas dazw. kommen!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



> Es ist halt einfach so, das wenn man mal eine Tageskarte löst, dann will man ja auch was mitbringen, denn man hat ja auch das Geld für die Tageskarte gezahlt.



Das nenne ich doch mal nachhaltiges und verantwortungsbewußtes Denken! #d Wer angeln (in der Lebenssituation in Deutschland) nur darauf reduziert das man mehr aus dem Wasser rausholt als man investiert ist für mich eine ganz arme Sau... Und rechnen kann man dann vermutlich auch nicht so gut, zumindest wenn man auf Raubfisch angelt.

Da kann ich dem hier nur zustimmen:



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> Für alle, die so denken, habe ich einen guten Tipp:
> Zu Hause mit Dosenmais auf Weißfisch. Das maximiert den Gewinn nach finanziellem Einsatz und Fischertrag! Wenn man den Kilopreis einbezieht und selbst sucht, könnte Tauwurm auf Aal auch noch funktionieren...



Mit Mais auf Weißfisch (insbesondere Karpfen und Brassen) dürfte den größten "Ertrag" bringen. Viel Erfolg dabei! Wenn es noch Gegenden in Deutschland mit einem Aalbestand gibt der das schlägt sag mir bitte Bescheid, würde angesichts der aktuellen Bastandsrückgangs-Diskussion sicher auch andere interessieren.




Spaceguppy schrieb:


> Gut, dass bei uns die Tageskarten so günstig sind, dann müssen Gastangler nicht so viel abknüppeln, um den break-even zu erreichen! (Tun sie aber trotzdem:v )




Sehr geil! #6


----------



## James8 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



> [Es ist halt einfach so, das wenn man mal eine Tageskarte löst, dann will man ja auch was mitbringen, denn man hat ja auch das Geld für die Tageskarte gezahlt. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hey,
> ...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ich nehm sie so ab 25cm mit wenn ich malwieder Lust auf lecker gebratene Barsche habe . Fang ich n paar Tage später wieder welche dürfen sie dann meist wieder schwimmen.

Kleinere Barsche wären mir zuviel rumgefummel in der Küche und das Argument das der restliche Barschbestand verbuttet ist hier auch nciht gegeben , da der Barschbestand von den vielen hechten eh gut dezimiert wird.
Ab 40 würd ich mir vielleicht überlegen den zurückzusetzten , aber dafür müsst ich erstmal einen in der größe Fangen ^^


----------



## honeybee (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Wir nehmen Barsch so zwischen 30 und 40cm mit. Sind geräuchert eine Delikatesse. Allerdings reichen da auch 2 oder 3.
Alles was kleiner oder größer ist, geht zurück, sofern nicht verletzt.

Es gibt aber eben auch Kollegen, wie hier im Thread schon angesprochen......für die Tageskarte, die angefallenen Spritkosten etc. muss ja was raus kommen.
Und da wanderen dann mal eben 25kg Barsch ins Auto....:v

Und genau das sind dann die Leute, die jammern und mosern, weil sie nix mehr fangen.


----------



## Karpfencamp (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

ik sag mal so ab 17 cm ist schon ok


----------



## Knobbes (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

@stichling-hunter,

Nette Aufstellung von meinen Aussagen und netten Kommentaren von dir, da ich aber kein Bock auf so ein sch... hab, 
beende ich das ganze hier in diesem Beitrag für mich.

Da mir das Anglerboard zu wichtig ist, um dann hier noch verwarnt  bzw. gesperrt zu werden.

Also,allen Barschanglern weiterhin viel Petri Heil.


----------



## bladecx2 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

ich nehm die barsche *ab 24cm* mit. wenn ich meine 4 barsche habe und ich der einzige bin der fisch zum nachtessen will mache ich catch&release oder höre mit dem angeln auf.
wenn allerdings die mutter auch noch ein paar feine fillets will geh ich mit der hegene. 
lg


----------



## Wheelinger (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Falsch!
> 
> Du kanst dich bei deinem Verband selbst bewerben. Trägst allerdings selbst die Kosten. Hier in Mfr ist es möglich.
> Allerdings musst du dich in die Aufseherrolle beim jeweiligen Bewirtschafter eintragen lassen. d.h. nur mit dem Lappen in der Tasche kannste noch lange nicht nach Lust und Laune kontrollieren.



Bei uns im Verein ist jedes Mitglied zur Kontrolle berechtigt. Tageskarten gibts mittlerweile aber gar keine mehr - nur Jahreskarten.

Btw: Ich nehme die Barsche mit, bei denen es sich lohnt. So viele waren es letztes Jahr aber nicht.

Und von wegen Alter: ich denke mal nicht, dass die Eier eines großen Barschs besser sind, aber es werden vermutlich deutlich mehr sein als beim kleineren Kollegen. Daher könnte es Sinn machen, die ganz großen Burschen zurückzusetzen.


----------



## stichling-hunter (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



Knobbes schrieb:


> ...beende ich das ganze hier in diesem Beitrag für mich.


Fein #6
Ist so wohl auch besser für dich


----------



## Anglerjugend (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Fein #6
> Ist so wohl auch besser für dich


 
Du bist n komischer Mensch #q aber naja Solche muss es auch geben.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Nachdem selbst beim Boardie-Treffen in Köln gestern über diesen Thread diskutiert wurde, musste ich hier einfach auch mal nen Blick reinwerfen.
Viel gibt es zum Thema auch nicht mehr zu sagen - die Beispiele mit dem Apfelbaum und Herrn Heesters sagen eigentlich mehr als genug.
Aber eine Kleinigkeit hätte ich dann doch noch:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Angenommen, *die Fischereibiologie* hätte unrecht und kapitale Fische wären grundsätzlich wertvoller als kleinere, weil sie " bessere " Gene haben oder " bessere " Eier legen.


Bitte, bitte - nicht DIE Fischereibiologie im allgemeinen. Wenn, dann bitte nur mit Namen und/ oder Quellenangabe verwenden. 
Denn üblicherweise stammt diese Annahme von genau EINEM Fischereibiologen EINES Fischereibiologischen Instituts. Und der wird leider in Angler-Kreisen viel zu oft zitiert... |rolleyes
Und wo wir schon dabei sind - ich wüsste da ne Menge Fischbiologen (ohne "erei") oder auch Gewässerökologen, die da deutlich anderer Ansicht sind (mich eingeschlossen).




Was den Barsch und sein angeblich ja ach so langsames Wachstum angeht (wie auch hier ständig erwähnt), empfehle ich folgende Lektüre:
_Ralph Urbatzka, J. Borcherding, Universität Köln
Die Größenvariation in der 0+ Jahrgangskohorte des Flussbarsches:
Experimentelle Untersuchungen in natürlichen Fischteichen
_
Der hierfür entscheidende Teil beschreibt die Größenverteilung eines Barschjahrgangs, wonach Barsche schon als 0+ (d.h. einen Sommer, aber noch kein Jahr alt) bis zu stolzen *24cm* erreicht haben! 

Der Barsch - ein hervoragender Speisefisch in noch nichtmal einem Jahr. Toller Fisch (siehe auch meine Signatur und meinen Avatar-Untertitel)!


----------



## marcus7 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Der hierfür entscheidende Teil beschreibt die Größenverteilung eines Barschjahrgangs, wonach Barsche schon als 0+ (d.h. einen Sommer, aber noch kein Jahr alt) bis zu stolzen *24cm* erreicht haben!




Sorry aber das kann doch gar nicht stimmen... Also ich habe schon in etlichen Gewässern beim Köfis senken im Spätsommer/Herbst eindeutig Jungbarsche aus demselben Jahr, sowie die aus dem letzten Jahr gehabt.

Erste hatten also ein Alter von ca 5-6 Monaten und letztere eben ca. 17-18 Monate.
Die Größen lagen bei ersteren um die 4-7 cm und bei den älteren max 12-13cm. Wenn überhaupt...

Auch Fische mit erheblich größerem Wachstumspotential erreichen in noch nichtmal einem Jahr in unseren Breiten kaum die angesprochenen 24cm.
#
mfg


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Sorry aber das kann doch gar nicht stimmen...


Nur weil Deine persönlichen Erfahrungen als Angler anders sind?
Sorry, aber kann es ganz einfach doch. Das Ganz ist nicht von irgendwelchen Anglern in ihrem Angelsee ausprobiert worden, sondern von renomierten Fischbiologen (habilitierte Zoologen) in einem groß angelegten Versuch. Es waren auch nicht alle Barsche 24cm lang - die meisten waren selbstverständlich deutlich kleiner. Aber wie bei den meisten Räubern gibt es eben Fresser, die besonders hervorstechen. Und die haben in diesem konkreten Fall dann eben bis zu 24cm gehabt.
Sicherlich ist das nicht der Durchschnitt und wird so ganz sicher nicht jedes Jahr und nicht in jedem Gewässer stattfinden. Aber es ist ganz einfach mal möglich und widerlegt die Mär der angeblich so langsam wachsenden Barsche...

Und was bitteschön ist bei Dir eindeutig ("eindeutig Jungbarsche aus demselben Jahr")?
Hast Du ihnen das angesehen, oder hast Du eine Altersbestimmung gemacht?!?



marcus7 schrieb:


> Auch Fische mit erheblich größerem Wachstumspotential erreichen in noch nichtmal einem Jahr in unseren Breiten kaum die angesprochenen 24cm.


Ist ebenfalls grober Unfug - die 0+ Hechte am Oberrhein bzw. seinen Nebengewässern erreichen ganz locker über 30cm (bis hin zu +/- 40cm) und das jedes Jahr in freier Wildbahn. Alles eine Frage des Habitats und der Futterbedingungen...


----------



## ELBkaida (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

@ FoolishFarmer:

Die 24cm lasse ich jetzt einfach mal so im Raum stehen.
Aber du kannst doch nicht von einer Versuchsanlage zur kommerziellen Zucht, in welcher wahrscheinlich komplett andere Bedingungen (Futter, Sauerstoff, artfremde Fressfeinde) vorlagen, auf jedes x-beliebige Gewässer in D schliessen.

Und bevor der Finger kommt, dies


> _Experimentelle Untersuchungen in natürlichen Fischteichen_


wurde gelesen. Ist aber ohne d. ich mir die Lektüre zu Gemüte führe ja eher schwammig.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wir nehmen Barsch so zwischen 30 und 40cm mit. Sind geräuchert eine Delikatesse. Allerdings reichen da auch 2 oder 3.
> Alles was kleiner oder größer ist, geht zurück, sofern nicht verletzt.
> 
> Es gibt aber eben auch Kollegen, wie hier im Thread schon angesprochen......für die Tageskarte, die angefallenen Spritkosten etc. muss ja was raus kommen.
> ...


 
Dem kann ich zu 100% zustimmen...
Über 40cm gehört aus "respekt" wieder zurück...
Wenn ein Barsch so lange an allen Kunst-, und Naturködern vorbeischwimmt hat er es verdient wieder releast zu werden...
Unter 30cm kommen nur die verletzten mit...

Grüße


----------



## marcus7 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Der Barsch - ein hervoragender Speisefisch in noch nichtmal einem Jahr.




Das sagt doch alles.

Woran ich sehe das es welche vom selben Jahr waren?
Willst du mich jetzt als dumm darstellen?
Ich kann ja wohl noch erkennen welche Fische Brut vom selbigen Jahr sind-oder sollte ich dann lieber noch eine wissenschaftliche Studie durchführen und eine Doktorarbeit darüber schreiben?

Und das mit dem 24cm Barsch der kein Jahr alt ist ist einfach Quatsch.
Schon komisch Brutbarsche ernähren sich anfangs von Zooplankton oder wie auch immer der Fachbegriff dafür im Süßwasser ist und später von Kleinsttierchen.

Beides ist in etlichen Gewässern fast unbegrenzt vorhenden.
So, alle Barsche werden in weniger als einem Jahr in diesen "nahrungsreichen" Gewässern vielleicht höchstens 8cm...

Kann sich ja jetzt jeder selber seine Meinung dazu bilden.


----------



## Wheelinger (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Das sagt doch alles.
> Ich kann ja wohl noch erkennen welche Fische Brut vom selbigen Jahr sind-oder sollte ich dann lieber noch eine wissenschaftliche Studie durchführen und eine Doktorarbeit darüber schreiben?



Hmm, von der Größe aufs Alter rückschließen halte ich für gefährlich, auch wenn ich mich nicht tiefer mit der Materie befasst habe. Grds. mag Dein Größenrückschluß ja richtig sein, aber nichts desto trotz ist es sehr vermessen, aufgrund einzelner subjektiver Beobachtungen auf die Allgemeinheit in allen Seen, allen Ländern usw. in denen der Flußbarsch vorkommt, zu schließen. Du solltest es einfach nicht ausschließen, dass es so junge & große Barsche gibt, nur weil Du noch keine entsprechenden gesehen hast oder den entsprechenden Exemplaren das richtige Alter zugeordnet hast. Du weißt doch: _Es gibt immer einen, der_ größer und stärker ist, einen besseren Job oder einen größeren Wagen hat ... #6


----------



## ELBkaida (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

@Wheelinger


> Grds. mag Dein Größenrückschluß ja richtig sein,



War der Rückschluß von marcus7 aber falsch, dann war die Brut nicht aus dem selbigen Jahr sondern mind. 2 Jahre alt. Was d. allerdings wieder gegen d. schnelle abwachsen sprechen würde..|kopfkrat

Hat hier nicht jmd.ein grosses Aquarium in dem er mal unter optimalen Bedingungen 4,5 kleine Brutfische einsetzt u.am Jahresende uns mitteilt wie groß sie geworden sind.. :q


----------



## honeybee (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Wir hatten 3 Jahre einen Barsch im Aquarium, der optimal gefüttert wurde. Sprich mit kleinen Fischen und dann im Winter mit Tauwürmern und Maden.

Wenn er in den 3 Jahren 3-5cm gewachsen ist, dann ist das schon sehr viel.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das man eine Aquariumshaltung mit der in einem nat. Gewässer vergleichen kann.


----------



## ELBkaida (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Bei einem 500 - 1000l Becken, keinen Überbesatz, optimaler Temperatur, wöchentlichen Wasserwechsel, kein vorhandener Fressfeind u.abwechslungsreichem Futter - stimmt sind besser als im Gewässer.


----------



## Ollek (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Hier mal ein wie nich finde interessanter Link zu Gewässern Ökologie und dem Abwachsen von Fischen...Klick (im unteren Bereich gehts ums Wachstum)

|kopfkrat Also ein 1000 Liter Aquarium sollte kein Maßstab zur Natur sein...hier von besseren Verhältnissen zu sprechen halte ich schlicht für falsch.


----------



## ELBkaida (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



> |kopfkrat Also ein 1000 Liter Aquarium sollte kein Maßstab zur Natur sein...hier von besseren Verhältnissen zu sprechen halte ich schlicht für falsch.



Irgendwo in Schleswig-Holstein ist eine Zuchtanlage welche Ostseewasser in Becken leidet, die in etwa Poolgröße (eines Eigenheimes, nicht Hotel) haben. Angesichts der Fischgröße kommt das in etwa auf das selbe heraus, wie w.ich nen Flussbarsch in ein 1000l AQ setze. Fakt ist d.ich in einer künstlichen, kontrollierten Umgebung bessere Ergebnisse beim Abwachsen des Fisches erziele als in einem naturnahen Gewässer. Ging ja darum d.ein Barsch nach einem halben bis dreiviertel Jahr in einem natürlich Gewässer schon 24cm erreichen soll - angeblich.


----------



## Ollek (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



ELBkaida schrieb:


> I Ging ja darum d.ein Barsch nach einem halben bis dreiviertel Jahr in einem natürlich Gewässer schon 24cm erreichen soll - angeblich.



#cGut das will ich nicht behaupten, aber 1000Liter für 1-2 oder 3 Barsche sind meiner Meinung nach nicht optimal auch wenn Futter und alles stimmen sollten.

Da müssen auch andere Faktoren berücksichtigt werden.

Bsp. Ich habe vor ca 10Jahren mal in einem Tierpark gearbeitet und wir hatten da Leoparden und Polarwölfe.
Diese wurden was das Futter angeht sicher besser versorgt als mancher in freier Wildbahn.
Dennoch hatten diese Tiere im Vergleich zu ihren freien Artgenossen unterentwickelte Muskulatur und Körperbau weswegen immer irgendwelche Präparate mit zugesetzt wurden.
weil schlicht die Bewegung für den Energieumsatz fehlte.

Bei Barschen kann ich mir das ähnlich vorstellen. Barsche sind Jäger und wer schonmal auf der Müritz oder Kölpinsee war weiss wie die Schwärme ziehen, sprich schwimmen bewegen....die sind immer in Bewegung

und ich möchte sagen (ohne es beweisen zu können) das auch diese Bewegung und der damit verbundenen Energieumsatz eine entscheidene Rolle spielen bei der Grössenzunahme.

In einer Forellenzuchtanlage hier in der Nähe setzt man auch Strömungsbecken ein um die Bewegung der Fische und den Energieumsatz anzukurbeln...so ähnlich hatte man es mir erklärt dort.

Gruss


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ich kenne einen Hecht der in einem 120Liter-Becken "gehalten" wurde. Als er eingesetzt wurde hatte er so ~15cm, nach dem Winter im Becken mit regelmäßiger Futterversorgung hatte er ~40cm und wurde wieder ausgesetzt. Durch das konstant warme Wasser und gute Futterversorgung ist der sicher erheblich schneller gewachsen als er das in freier Wildbahn hätte tun können. Denke nicht das der bei Schlupf im Mai im August 15cm hatte, war dann wohl 2 Jahre alt...

Barsche die nach einem Sommer (also 4 Monate oder was?) 24cm haben sollen kann ich mir wirklich sehr schlecht vorstellen... Aber soll es ja alles geben, wie auch den 2m-Hecht!


----------



## horni 0815 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Sehr interessant! Das Beispiel mit dem 24 cm nach einem Jahr finde ich recht lustig. Was sollte uns das sagen? Das Barsche doch schnell wachsen? Klar! Deshalb werden die meisten Menschen auch 2,10m groß! Ich habe nämlich schon welche in der Größe gesehen! Natürlich blödsinn! aber was sagt unz das? Wenn wir fiele große Barsche wollen müssen wir genau die Großwüchsigen schonen. Nun vermute ich mal, das auch bei weiten nicht alle Barsche die Veranlagung haben 40+ zu werden,sondern in erster Linie die, die in den ersten Jahren auch am meisten wachsen ( wie beim Menschen). Also kann ich mit konsequenten zurücksetzen dieser Fische( erkenne ich natürlich nur wenn sie bereits diese Größe haben) schon einen Bestand an Großen Barschen sichern. (nicht nur wegen der Zurückgesetzten, sondern auch durch derren Nachkommen) Noch zwei schöne Vergleiche die hier genannt wurden: Dann müßten alte Menschen ja bessere Nachkommen produziren! Nicht die Alten, aber auch nicht die 13 oder 14Jährigen. Deshalb in meinem Ausführungen auch das Zwischenmaß! Bei so einem Zwischenmaß weiß ich natürlich nicht, ab es sich um großwüchsige Fische handelt! Da der Barsch aber gerne von allen möglichen Räubern gefressen wird und daher fiele Barsche nicht besonders alt werden, kann ich bei so einer Zwischengröße sicher davon ausgehen, das ein recht großer Anteileil, recht schnell/großwüchsig ist.
 Und der Vergleich mit dem Apfelbaum ist nicht schlecht, bloß falsch gedeutet. Ich kann nicht Äpfel eines Baumes vergleichen, sondern muß die Äpfel verschiedener Apfelbäume vergleichen! Will ich jetzt besonders große Äpfel, nehme ich doch die Samen des Apfelbaums, der im Reifestadium die größten Äpfel trägt! So stimmt dann auch der Vergleich.

Und jetzt mal was ich mitnehmen!
Barsch um 25 cm. Ich habe mal vor einigen Jahren einen von 45 cm mitgenommen, der hatte nicht annährend die Fleischqualität  der 25cm Fische. Schon deshalb würde ich Diese heute zurücksetzen. Außerdem sind kapitale Raubfische, egal welcher Art, wohl recht stark belastet. Das muß ich nicht haben. Man nimmt auch so schon genug Gift zu sich ohne es zu wissen!

Gruß,
Dirk


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



horni 0815 schrieb:


> Wenn wir fiele große Barsche wollen müssen wir genau die Großwüchsigen schonen.
> 
> Es ist und bleibt unausgegoren.
> 
> ...



Der Vergleich mit den Äpfeln ist gar nicht so schlecht und hat mit verschiedenen Sorten nix zu tun. Auch ein Apfelbaum trägt nur so viele Früchte, wie er " ernähren " kann. Haben zu viele Früchte angesetzt, muß man früh ausdünnen damit weniger Früchte größer heranreifen können. Entscheidend ist dabei aber, dass man die großen Äpfel pflückt bevor sie verfaulen. Das ist bei den Fischen nicht anders.


----------



## horni 0815 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Ich meine mit verschiedenen Bäumen nicht verschiedene Sorten!
Mit dem Ausdünnen hast du sicher recht, aber, unter normalen Bedingungen, brauchen wir das nicht, das regelt die Natur schon selbst, z.B. Kanibalismuß! Das wiederum gibt es beim Apfelbaum eher nicht.
Das mit dem Verfaueln kann man so sicher nicht ganz vergleichen.
Oder wann schmeckt Fleisch am besten, egal ob Fisch, Rind oder Schwein? Wenn man es kurz vor der Altersschwäche schlachtet, oder eher in jungen Jahren!?

Gruß


----------



## angelo (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

essen kann man sie alle aber mit sein gewissen muss man damit auskommen denke 1. sollte man barsche mitnehmen die erst ab 30 cm und nicht köderfischen grossen vor allem wir ärgern uns selber über die japaner die die aale ausrotten mit deren glassaale aber dan auf den niveu runterkommen köderfische zu essen nein danke dann gehe lieber zum metzger und kaufe mir ein steak kann besser und ruhiger schlafen


----------



## Ollek (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

 Ja Jungs nun lasst aber mal die Kirche im Dorf...ein Barsch zwischen 20-30cm ist irgendwo "kein" standard Köderfisch mehr ausser wenns auf Wels oder Grosshecht geht, aber da sind selbst 50er Hechte oder andere Fische in der Grösse noch "Köderfisch"

Das mit Glassaalkonsum zu vergleichen halte ich für vermessen...:g

Gruss


----------



## angelo (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

wenn barsche da sind kann man locker innerhalb von 2-3 stunden massenfänge machen und wenn ich dann 4-5 stück mitnehme ab 30cm denke ist gut rest alles wieder zurück denke ist kein grosser anstrengung 
:m


----------



## Ollek (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



angelo schrieb:


> wenn barsche da sind kann man locker innerhalb von 2-3 stunden massenfänge machen und wenn ich dann 4-5 stück mitnehme ab 30cm denke ist gut rest alles wieder zurück denke ist kein grosser anstrengung
> :m



nene das ist es nicht, aber wenn einer jemanden "vorwirft" oder denjenigen mit japanischen Glasaalfressern vergleicht weil er als Bsp. 25er Barsche brät halte ich das schon für bedenklich.

Weist wie ich meine..nix für ungut |wavey:

Ein 30er Barsch ist oftmals schon ein stattlicher Barsch...ebenso wie 20er-30er keine Standart Köfis mehr sind.


----------



## angelo (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

sorry wollte niemand angreifen habe am anfang gelesen barsche die zwischen 12-15 cm lang und das ist echt übertrieben


----------



## Ollek (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



angelo schrieb:


> sorry wollte niemand angreifen habe am anfang gelesen barsche die zwischen 12-15 cm lang und das ist echt übertrieben



:mne is ja Ok, gehe da auch mit. Aber du schriebst in der Art wie "alles unter 30" = Köfi und wer die Isst ist gleichzusetzen mit den Glassaalvertilgern.

wie gesagt nix für unjut


----------



## Dart (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Diese ganzen Vergleiche zwischen Aquarienfischen (egal wie groß das Becken ist) und Fischen in der Natur, macht eigentlich Null Sinn.
Man kann das nur gewässerspezifisch betrachten, im See A ist 35cm kapital, im See B ist 35cm gerade Durchschnitt.
Macht euch ein gesundes Mittelmaß, in Abhängigkeit zur Fischgröße in eurem Gewässer, und das passt dann schon.
Ich muss keine Babies verwerten und auch keine Omis futtern
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Udo561 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Hi,
ist schon erschrecken wenn ich sehe das die , meist Kids , bei uns vom Campingplatz Barsche unter 20 cm mitnehmen und daraus versuchen Filets zu schneiden.
Wenns nicht klappt fliegt dann der ganze Fisch gleich in die Tonne |gr: .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

Hallo!

Ich nehme Barsche ab 20-40 cm mit, alles was über 40 cm ist setze ich wieder zurück , meistens jedenfalls, wenn er den Haken nicht voll genommen hat oder äußerlich verletzt ist.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja wohl noch erkennen welche Fische Brut vom selbigen Jahr sind-oder sollte ich dann lieber noch eine wissenschaftliche Studie durchführen und eine Doktorarbeit darüber schreiben?


Es würde reichen ihnen ne Schuppe zu ziehen (Bauchseite, zwischen den Flossen) und dieser unter entsprechender Optik zu betrachten. Nur vom angucken, weiß ich nicht wie alt ein Fisch ist... #c

Aber hey - ich will hier sicher keinen auf die Palme treiben (und für Dumm verkaufen schon gar nicht). Ein jeder so wie er meint...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*

#d JaJa so ist es immer öfter hier im AB #d
@ FF: Hier in Lübeck spricht man auch vom "Langsamen" Wachstum der Barsche...
Allerdings hatte ich mal welche im Aquarium und weiß wie schnell einige bei genug Futter wachsen können...
Und wenn mir jetzt wieder jemand kommt mit : "Im Aquarium wachsen die aber erst recht sehr sehr langsam..."

"Talk to the Hand my Friend"

Denn 1. war das ein RICHTIGES Aquarium (180x80x80) und 2. waren es nur 10 Barsche auf der größe des Beckens.
Sicherlich sind nicht alle so gut gewachsen aber zwei haben richtig zugelegt...
geschätzt der größte auf 16cm im ERSTEN JAHR!!!

Greetz

Mirco#h


----------



## marcus7 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Barsche ab welcher größe mitnehmen??*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Es würde reichen ihnen ne Schuppe zu ziehen (Bauchseite, zwischen den Flossen) und dieser unter entsprechender Optik zu betrachten. Nur vom angucken, weiß ich nicht wie alt ein Fisch ist... #c
> 
> Aber hey - ich will hier sicher keinen auf die Palme treiben (und für Dumm verkaufen schon gar nicht). Ein jeder so wie er meint...




Hi Du hast schon recht alleine vom angucken kann niemand das Alter eines Fisches exakt bestimmen. 

Aber wenn ich den ganzen Sommer über in einem Gewässer beim schnorcheln quasi den Brutbarschen beim "wachsen" zusehen kann und dann im Herbst 2 Sorten von Barschen auf der Senke habe 1.Sorte ca. 4cm 2.Sorte ca. 7cm, dann kann ich daraus immerhin noch schlussfolgern, dass die kleineren die Barschgeneration desselben Jahres sein muss.

Naja ist eigentlich auch egal.

Was mir jedes Jahr aufs neue auffällt ist wie rapide die Stückzahlenunterschiede der verschiedenen Barschgenerationen sind. Scheinen echt begehrte Beute für alle Jäger zu sein.


----------

